# Marina Crown Tower



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know if these apartments are any good?

Ta


----------



## NCFC (Feb 9, 2010)

SBP said:


> Anyone know if these apartments are any good?
> 
> Ta


The apartments are fine - if you can put up with the 100 indian builders and lorries immediately outside the front entrance... Its a building site, stay away is my advice. Might be ok in 18months or so...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this really that different though then alot of other places?? I dont know if I am commenting on the front entrace friendlies or the construction comment!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a lot of work going on in that area but if you can get an apt with a full sea view it may be fine as most of the noise is on the Marina side. I looked at the building beside it Emirates Crown which has huge 2 and 3 bed apts.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers


----------

